# Think my foster found a home!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

And I thinks it's an ideal one. Prior GSD owner, similar energy levels, big house, and Koal even fetched a tennis ball repeatedly for him... Something he's never done for me, though we banned tennis balls and the other dogs always were a bigger draw for him anyway


----------

